# [SOLVED] Xorg unknow problem

## sidaphextwin

Hello, I'm new to gentoo, I just installed everything but I can not start kde.

I installed xorg-server and xorg-drivers, but there is no / etc/X11/xorg.conf.d. Does not exist. Also I installed xf86-video-intel.

I have also rc-update add udev sysinit, without any improvement.

This is the output of lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4358

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57785 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

03:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 16bc (rev 10)

03:00.2 System peripheral: Broadcom Corporation Device 16be (rev 10)

03:00.3 System peripheral: Broadcom Corporation Device 16bf (rev 10)

This is my Xorg log output:

[    52.302] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[    52.302] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    52.302] Build Operating System: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[    52.303] Current Operating System: Linux NV47H07m 3.8.13-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Jun 7 20:17:10 CDT 2013 i686

[    52.303] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda2

[    52.303] Build Date: 10 June 2013  12:41:38AM

[    52.303]  

[    52.303] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[    52.303] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    52.303] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    52.304] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 10 01:25:07 2013

[    52.341] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    52.406] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    52.406] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    52.406] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    52.406] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    52.406] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

	Using a default monitor configuration.

[    52.406] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    52.406] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    52.406] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    52.423] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    52.423] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.423] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    52.423] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.423] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    52.423] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.423] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    52.423] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.423] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    52.423] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.423] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    52.423] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    52.423] (==) FontPath set to:

[    52.423] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    52.423] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    52.447] (II) Loader magic: 0x82a1620

[    52.447] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    52.447] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    52.447] 	X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[    52.447] 	X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[    52.447] 	X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    52.448] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:1025:0508 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf0000000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00002000/64

[    52.448] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    52.449] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    52.449] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    52.449] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    52.450] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    52.450] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    52.450] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    52.450] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    52.450] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    52.450] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    52.450] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    52.452] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    52.453] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    52.453] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    52.453] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    52.453] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    52.453] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    52.453] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    52.519] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    52.544] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.544] 	compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    52.544] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[    52.545] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    52.545] Loading extension GLX

[    52.545] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    52.545] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[    52.545] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    52.545] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    52.545] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    52.545] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    52.565] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    52.597] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.597] 	compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 2.20.13

[    52.597] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    52.597] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    52.597] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    52.599] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    52.599] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    52.599] (II) Unloading vesa

[    52.599] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    52.599] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    52.599] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[    52.599] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    52.599] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    52.599] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[    52.599] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    52.599] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    52.599] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    52.599] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    52.599] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    52.599] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

	965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

	4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

	Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

	Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

	Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

	Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

	Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

	Ivybridge Server (GT2), Haswell Desktop (GT1), Haswell Desktop (GT2),

	Haswell Desktop (GT2+), Haswell Mobile (GT1), Haswell Mobile (GT2),

	Haswell Mobile (GT2+), Haswell Server (GT1), Haswell Server (GT2),

	Haswell Server (GT2+), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT1),

	Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2+),

	Haswell SDV Mobile (GT1), Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2),

	Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2+), Haswell SDV Server (GT1),

	Haswell SDV Server (GT2), Haswell SDV Server (GT2+),

	Haswell ULT Desktop (GT1), Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2),

	Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2+), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT1),

	Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2+),

	Haswell ULT Server (GT1), Haswell ULT Server (GT2),

	Haswell ULT Server (GT2+), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT1),

	Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2+),

	Haswell CRW Mobile (GT1), Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2),

	Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2+), Haswell CRW Server (GT1),

	Haswell CRW Server (GT2), Haswell CRW Server (GT2+),

	ValleyView PO board

[    52.600] (--) using VT number 7

[    52.724] (EE) No devices detected.

[    52.724] 

Fatal server error:

[    52.724] no screens found

[    52.724] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    52.724] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    52.724] (EE) 

Any idea?

Thanks!!!Last edited by sidaphextwin on Mon Jun 10, 2013 10:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

first of all, the settings directory is located at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ . What does your make.conf list for the extenden USE flag VIDEO_CARDS? if you don't have intel mentioned, correct that (remove all other listed) and re-merge xorg-drivers.

what do you have enabled in your kernel? do you have the following enabled?

```

AGP_INTEL = y

DRM_I915 = y

DRM_I915_KMS = y

```

----------

## sidaphextwin

Yes, in my make.conf I have VIDEO_CARDS = intel.

I compiled the kernel with genkernel all... and i add x11-base/xorg-server udev to package.use.

In xorg.conf.d only have two files:

10-evdev.conf and 50-synaptics.conf

Thanks

----------

## chithanh

The symptoms point to kernel config being wrong. In genkernel --menuconfig navigate to the options that mvaterlaus mentioned and ensure that they are enabled (if you can't find them press / to search).

----------

## sidaphextwin

Yes, this was the problem. Compile the kernel activating what you told me and it worked without problems.

Thank you very much!

----------

